# Pumilio locality



## snakevenom (Apr 3, 2007)

Just got a new camera so I can finally get some decent pics of my pumilio. I got a probable pair from strictly about a month ago. I'm trying to figure out if they are bastimentos var. 2 or isla san christobal. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks, Chris

























and a nice bromeliad shot


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

A nice back picture would help. If I were to geuss I would say cristo but its hard to tell from the side.
Jason


----------



## snakevenom (Apr 3, 2007)

I hope this helps a little


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Rio Branco... A guess, and just that (like of our others from like imports).


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

The same, rios.
Jason


----------



## snakevenom (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'm glad that was fairly easy. Chris


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

probably rios because that is all strictly usually carries


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

no, strickly has been bringing in what appear to be sheppard islands and also guarumo rivers and cayo de aguas, christoablas and everything else currently coming in too.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

If these are from the panamanian farmed imports they should have at least a locality number connected to them right? I thought that the farmers wouldn't give out the actual locality, but would at least give numbers so that the populations wouldn't get mixed. Yes? Maybe you can get that number from Strictly?

I guess my point is that with the Bocas del Toro Archipelago/Valiente peninsula pumilio the frogs are too variable to reliably geo-locate by eyeball, and I would be cautious in assigning the names of known populations in the hobby to frogs of unknown origin.

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Strictly rarely has any idea of what they carry when it comes to pumilio morphs, whatever they get is what they carry.


----------

